# Steinbutt! Rezept gesucht



## Stachelritter86 (19. September 2008)

So Köche- und Köchinnengemeinde, 

ich schlender heute so durch meinen Lieblingssupermarkt, da komm ich an der Fischtheke vorbei, auf einen Schnack mit meiner Lieblingsfischfachverkäuferin. Da seh ich einen Steinbutt im Eis rausspitzen. Hab mal so gefragt, wie der bei uns in der Oberpfalz so ankommt, da sagt sie: "Ja leider nicht so gut. Trau mich schon gar keinen mehr zu bestellen. Die letzten musste ich alle wegwerfen und der wandert wahrscheinlich morgen auch in den Müll....! Die Leute bei uns trauen sich anscheinend nicht wirklich an ganze Plattfische ran. Aber wennst den haben willst, kommst morgen kurz vor Schluss vorbei, dann kriegst den für nen Euro!" 
Ich hab natürlich auch keine Ahnung von Platten. Woher auch, die schwimmen leider nicht die Donau bis Regensburg runter. Ausgenommen wird er ja schon sein, jetzt wollt ich mal nachfragen, ob einer hier ein leckeres Steinbuttrezept hat? Hab gehört, dass das einer der leckersten Fische sein soll, der im Meer rumschwimmt. Und den Genuss werd ich bestimmt nicht in die Mülltonne wandern lassen. Wäre ja schade drum!

Also Jungs und Mädels, 

postet mal ganz fix eure besten Steinbuttkreationen!

beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## dickerchen (23. September 2008)

*AW: Steinbutt! Rezept gesucht*

*Hallo Stachelritter* 

*Steinbutt mit Gemüsepanade*
600g kleine Kartoffeln 
6 Steinbuttfilets (a150g)
2 EL Zitronensaft
300g Karotten
2 Ei
Salz,Pfeffer
1 EL Currypulver
6 EL Semmelbrösel
300g Lauch
5 EL Butter
200g Schlagsahne

Fischfilets unter kalten Wasser abwaschen,trockentupfen und mit Zitronensaft beträufeln
Kartoffeln in reichlich Salzwasser kochen dann schälen und beiseite stellen
Karotten waschen und raspeln 
Lauch putzen und in breite Scheiben schneiden
Ei,Salz,Pfeffer,Curry,Semmelbrösel und den Karottenraspeln vermischen
Fischfilets mit der Panade umhüllen,in einer Auflaufform geben und bei 180°C 25min backen
Lauch mit 1EL Butter im Topf andünsten mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken
Kartoffeln kurz in der Pfanne bräunen mit den Rest Butter
Sahne und Curry in den Bratensatz einrühren 7min köcheln lassen
Fisch,Lauch und Kartoffeln auf einen Teller anrichten

*GUTEN APPETIT *


----------



## Wollebre (24. September 2008)

*AW: Steinbutt! Rezept gesucht*

schau mal hier rein:  http://www.chefkoch.de/rs/s0/steinbutt/Rezepte.html


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. September 2008)

*AW: Steinbutt! Rezept gesucht*

Ich finde die Flietiererei bei Plattfischen ( Ausnahme Heilbutt) völlig daneben. Was für Dorschartige gehen mag, sollte hier eigentlich unterbleiben. Eigentlich ist das ein Verzicht auf wirklich guten Geschmack zugunsten des Wunsches, einfach so ein Fischschnitzel auf dem Teller zu haben. Schön zum quer abschneiden und bitte ohne Gräten.
Dann noch der ständige Waschdrang, der auch den letzten Geschmack aus dem Fisch holt.
Nichts für ungut - ich würde ein Rezept - und sei es das einfachste - mit einem im ganzen gegarten Steinbutt vorziehen. Er bleibt an der Gräte saftig und bewahrt seinen eigenen Geschmack.


----------



## Stachelritter86 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Steinbutt! Rezept gesucht*

Moin, 

danke für die Tipps, der Steinbutt wurde aber letzlich im ganzen mit einer LimettenWeißweinSahne-Soße serviert. Eigenkreation, aber Höllisch lecker. 

Zum Thema Filet: Da ich keine Ahnung hab, wie man Platten filetiert, hab ich den Butt ganz in die Pfanne gegeben. Die Gräte konnte man dann richtig schön ziehen und dann herrlich schmausen. 

Danke nochmal an alle, 

beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## shorty 38 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Steinbutt! Rezept gesucht*

Hallo. ich kann mich Dolfin seiner Meinung nur anschliessen. Ein Steinbutt im Ganzen (an der Gräte) gebraten bleibt saftiger. Wer aber an richtig große Steinbutts herankommt oder gefangen hat, sollte diese aber trotzdem filetieren und aus den Gräten und Köpfen einen Fischfond kochen. Steinbuttfond ist richtig lecker und läßt sich für Suppen und Soßen verwenden. Gruß Shorty


----------



## power10 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Steinbutt! Rezept gesucht*

Hallo,

jetzt wollte ich ein tolles Rezept meiner Frau hier rein schreiben, aber dann habe ich gelesen, dass das Thema schon längst erledigt ist! Schade


----------



## ThomasL (30. September 2008)

*AW: Steinbutt! Rezept gesucht*

@Power10

Du kannst das Rezept trotzdem noch reinschreiben, es besteht immer Interesse an guten Rezepten:m


----------



## power10 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Steinbutt! Rezept gesucht*

das ist ja Prima  !
Hier das Rezept:
Ganzer Steinbutt auf​Riesling-Gemüse gebacken
 
Die Zutaten:
1  Steinbutt
2 Zwiebeln
3 Karotten
1 Lauchstange
1 Flasche Riesling
500 ml Fischfond
grobes Meersalz
weißer Pfeffer
Olivenöl​Butter

Den Steinbutt gründlich waschen. Das Gemüse putzen, waschen
und in walnussgroße Stücke schneiden und auf ein gebuttertes Backblech verteilen.
Den Steinbutt mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen und mit Olivenöl beträufeln, dann den Steinbutt auf das
Gemüse legen und mit dem Riesling übergießen.
Im vorgeheizten Ofen bei 230 °C Umluft ca. 40–50 Minuten goldgelb garen. Der Steinbutt ist
servierfertig, wenn sich das Fleisch leicht von der Gräte lösen lässt. Mit zerlassener Butter servieren.​Dazu passt Kartoffel-Schittlauchpüree.

Da ich ein Knoblauchfan bin, macht meine Frau immer extrem viel Knoblauch rein, so hat der Steinbutt seinen eigenen "strengen" Geschmack und ich danach auch


----------

